# Lily is the daughter of Rachel Ashwell, founder of Shabby Chic.



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Just putting this out there,,am interested in your response to the line in particular the "fair isle" type sweater

http://www.babble.com/home/lily-ashwell-launches-clothing-line/


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

MomBeezzzz said:


> Just putting this out there,,am interested in your response to the line in particular the "fair isle" type sweater
> 
> http://www.babble.com/home/lily-ashwell-launches-clothing-line/


it is OK , I dislike the sad colours though.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Laughable I say - the wording. (You asked) :lol: 
There is nothing 'New' there. Sorry - Mary Maxum and others have her beat.
And the sweater is too boxy - needs shaping.
There are visible mistakes on the back.
And (IMO) doesn't look like chunky weight to me.
I don't know either of the ladies, though.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

The sweater is untidy and not well designed.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry, pretty dreary styles and the belt is so in the wrong place on that last dress. Totally ruins the look.

I never understand the pissed off model look. If she's not happy wearing it, why should I buy it?


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

cakes said:


> it is OK , I dislike the sad colours though.


Same for me


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Maybe it should be renamed Depression Era 'Chic', with the emphasis on 'depression'! Thanks for the look-see...


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

The design "errors" listed above are part of the "Shabby" look that is or was popular. I don't like them because they look like they were not made for a person with the model's shape. They just look like they don't fit but they couldn't find another model.


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Doesn't rock my boat! Kinda blah and drab.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

I know I saw the flaws and gasped. The stitching displayed on KP is far more professional and saleable. The other sweaters were indeed drab, With no design element at all. 
I did like however like the vintage dresses, I would live in those.


Goes to show it isn't what you know it's who you know.

Hope she does well. maybe it will cheer her up.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

MomBeezzzz said:


> I know I saw the flaws and gasped. The stitching displayed on KP is far more professional and saleable. The other sweaters were indeed drab, With no design element at all.
> I did like however like the vintage dresses, I would live in those.
> 
> Goes to show it isn't what you know it's who you know.
> ...


I do not own any dresses.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've saw them clothes before or items very similar in my wardrobe when I was a young teenager . Definitely nothing new there .Just recycled ideas


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> Just putting this out there,,am interested in your response to the line in particular the "fair isle" type sweater
> 
> http://www.babble.com/home/lily-ashwell-launches-clothing-line/


I LOVE it. Beautiful muted colors.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

The back of the sweater has some issues .
Is not for me .


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

I disagree with a lot of the remarks, for me it is a step up to what we have on the market for young girls, while it may not be something I would do or wear as I am a perfectionist when it comes to fit and (errors), I tend to think it is refreshing to see a young girl make something that does actually cover her body. Is it somewhat suggestive, well yes but she is doing it for a market to sell and I see that, would I wear them no, but I bet if enough young designers did them my grand daughters would and even though there are errors on the sweater at least she is not showing her body with holes and rags. I actually have a girlfriend who tries to knit and could if she really tried but will leave errors in the back of a sweater or a scarf because she will not see it when worn, and ladies she is a teacher in her 60's and has a master degree... so go figure. I just close my eyes and mouth and go on with doing mine correctly....


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

http://lilyashwell.com/the-collection/everything.html

above is a link to her collection and none of these look bad and she is not wearing anything to tight or showing any part of her body that should not be seen. I think it is fresh and that the young ladies will love it.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tyme2sew said:


> I disagree with a lot of the remarks, for me it is a step up to what we have on the market for young girls, while it may not be something I would do or wear as I am a perfectionist when it comes to fit and (errors), I tend to think it is refreshing to see a young girl make something that does actually cover her body. Is it somewhat suggestive, well yes but she is doing it for a market to sell and I see that, would I wear them no, but I bet if enough young designers did them my grand daughters would and even though there are errors on the sweater at least she is not showing her body with holes and rags. I actually have a girlfriend who tries to knit and could if she really tried but will leave errors in the back of a sweater or a scarf because she will not see it when worn, and ladies she is a teacher in her 60's and has a master degree... so go figure. I just close my eyes and mouth and go on with doing mine correctly....


The dresses I saw on the link at the start of this thread would barely fit my description of a blouse. Any movement would expose her bum-bum and maybe a whole lot more! I don't consider that modest dressing at all. I think a lot of young ladies in my area would probably pair them with jeans or leggings which would be great.

Shabby chic has been around for a long time. It seems to me that you either like it or don't. Like others of you have posted, I'm a bit of a perfectionist about my clothes. Maybe it's my age? I don't care for hemlines that hang low in the back, or low on either side. I'm just not in to what I would call sloppy.

When my son, now 26 yrs old, was in high school, I took a deep breath of relief when winter came and the girls had to wear coats. The coats covered up a lot of bare skin (and exposed thongs)!. These designs are definitely an improvement on that! I'll have to go to the other link posted to see some of the items others have commented on.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tyme2sew said:


> http://lilyashwell.com/the-collection/everything.html
> 
> above is a link to her collection and none of these look bad and she is not wearing anything to tight or showing any part of her body that should not be seen. I think it is fresh and that the young ladies will love it.


I agree, these are very nice. I don't know if the teens would like these, but many of these are of classic design. Thanks for the link!


----------



## monty1 (Apr 1, 2011)

sweater needs help, so does the rest of her line, terrible


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

I like it for that age group. The point is to look a tad bit tousled. I'm sure the error in the sweater was on purpose, which is why the back was shown. It seems to be the prettier softer form of grunge that was so popular a while back. I think this is a big improvement for our rebellious youth.


----------



## gajh (Dec 21, 2012)

Not shabby chic just sloppy :hunf:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

tyme2sew said:


> I disagree with a lot of the remarks, for me it is a step up to what we have on the market for young girls, while it may not be something I would do or wear as I am a perfectionist when it comes to fit and (errors), I tend to think it is refreshing to see a young girl make something that does actually cover her body. Is it somewhat suggestive, well yes but she is doing it for a market to sell and I see that, would I wear them no, but I bet if enough young designers did them my grand daughters would and even though there are errors on the sweater at least she is not showing her body with holes and rags. I actually have a girlfriend who tries to knit and could if she really tried but will leave errors in the back of a sweater or a scarf because she will not see it when worn, and ladies she is a teacher in her 60's and has a master degree... so go figure. I just close my eyes and mouth and go on with doing mine correctly....


If you take a second look, you will see that the model has nothing on under her bib overalls, which I don't see as an improvement over holes in clothing... I had to go back and look twice to make sure I wasn't seeing it wrong :~).


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry......doesn't look like anything I would spend my money on. I'm also thinking that her daughter isn't too thrilled with being a model, from the looks on her face.


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

We've had this stuff in England for about the last ten years or so. Its nothing new, even for retro. Jack Wills does things like this, not very well made, and, in their case way overpriced, but the kids love it, everyone looks miseable in their catalogue, and there are plenty of examples of belts under boobs! Kath Kidston also uses these retro floral patterns in her accessories, but they are brighter and more fun.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

What a sad looking child.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

The sweater is nice but all this stuff looks "used". 

If I bought my clothes at a second hand store OR if I depended on hand me downs or things donated.... then ok... but I surely wouldn't buy this stuff at "new" prices.

It all looks depressing.


----------



## desertbarefoot (Jun 23, 2013)

I may be a bit picky here, and I don't want to be the designe police, but I don't think that is technically a "fair isle". It looks more like a nordic type with the round yoke. I thought fair isle has one color as a pattern covering several changes in background color. The color in the pattern may also change after a few "stripes". I've admired many fair isle patterns and none of them looked like this. 
And, yes, the errors on the back do not make it charming, just bad.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

desertbarefoot said:


> I may be a bit picky here, and I don't want to be the designe police, but I don't think that is technically a "fair isle". It looks more like a nordic type with the round yoke. I thought fair isle has one color as a pattern covering several changes in background color. The color in the pattern may also change after a few "stripes". I've admired many fair isle patterns and none of them looked like this.
> And, yes, the errors on the back do not make it charming, just bad.


If I understand correctly, your definition of Fair Isle is correct in an historical sense. But in modern terms, Fair Isle seems to include any pattern worked across or around a knitted piece in bands, with different color combinations in the pattern and the background, including the Nordic designs you refer to. The books I have gotten on Fair Isle describe the original technique and color patterning as you do. Currently, Fair Isle has been expanded and refers more to the technique of carrying colors across the knitting more than the look you describe.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Dreary models, and dull, unprofessional designs. I could pick up better in a thrift store!


MomBeezzzz said:


> Just putting this out there,,am interested in your response to the line in particular the "fair isle" type sweater
> 
> http://www.babble.com/home/lily-ashwell-launches-clothing-line/


----------



## desertbarefoot (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks, I was wondering about that.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I've looked at the clothing line, and I think that the collection is sweet. Some of the clothes remind me of the 70's, but I like the style that reminds me of a more innocent time. Considering some of the too grownup, show all the skin you can fashions for young girls today, I think that this is a refreshing change. I like it!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

How designers show their clothing line on thin sad models with the "heroin look" is a far cry from the street version. What is displayed on the runway or in the pics is generally a hyperbole of what is meant for street wear. Not sure how much of that applies here.


----------



## GemmaG52 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

